# Hi from a new member



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am a new member and would love to introduce my long awaited kittens... They are 10 weeks old, Caspian(a lynx point DSH) and Oliver(an orange DLH) or our faux Siamese and faux Maine **** as we jokingly call them 

We have been waiting years to have cats, finally my husband came around. We are also owned by two sweet Havanese girls.

I am very happy to be a part of this forum...

Anna


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

Well they are adorable. Kittens are so much fun.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Anna and Company! 
What adorable little ones!!
Can't wait to see more pictures!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Anna!
Welcome to the CF!
What darling fuzzies you have!! Great photo of them!:love2
Lol...So glad you got your hubby to convert!
Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome,
Ooh they are adorable


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome... I am trying to upload more pics, but I seem t be ale to do only one at a time...

This is Oliver...


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

And this is Caspian...


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome welcome ^_^


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, such beautiful babies!! Caspian's coloring seems really unique. :smile:


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! They're adorable xD hope you enjoy it here~ congratz on your new kitties 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

They are both gorgeous kittens!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome and glad your a member of the forum.

Wow the markings on Caspian are wonderful. Were they adopted from a shelter? How did you get your new additions?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

They were from a rescue... Got them during Maddies pet adoption days. Caspian is a bit uppity though, hence the name (Prince of Narnia). We initially named him Smokey then realised the name didn't suit his Royal Highness. My kids say he's got 'swag'! Oliver is completely cute, following us around like a friendly puppy.

Love them both.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What little sweethearts! Love Oliver's ear tufts and Caspian's coloring - his fur is gorgeous! We'll take more pics any time you feel like providing them...


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

spirite said:


> What little sweethearts! Love Oliver's ear tufts and Caspian's coloring - his fur is gorgeous! We'll take more pics any time you feel like providing them...


Caspian ... On a mission


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

And Oliver, chilling...


I had a question... How do I add pictures in the body of the reply... Right now I am able to do only thumbnails. Also, how do I post more than one picture in a reply

Thanks
Anna


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww they are so adorable xD i looove Caspians markings and Oliver is sooo fluffy~

I dont use the website so sorry i cant answer your question >_< i use the petguide app to add my pics since they're all on my phone xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

AnnaM said:


> And Oliver, chilling...
> 
> 
> I had a question... How do I add pictures in the body of the reply... Right now I am able to do only thumbnails. Also, how do I post more than one picture in a reply
> ...


What a cute little guy! I use Photobucket for pics. Create an account, upload your pics, the you will get a link with each pic. Select add a picture in this forum paste the link in it. 
Example :








Then you can comment on each and add them in like we're asking. Hope this helps.


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

I will edit out the pic, I just want you to see how the end result looks. I want to see big pics of Oliver and Caspian with comments in between.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

krazykatman said:


> I will edit out the pic, I just want you to see how the end result looks. I want to see big pics of Oliver and Caspian with comments in between.


Thank you Krazykatman! I did it 

Oliver


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

Caspian


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey you got it! Boy they are cute.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Theyre so cute xD Olivers like a big fluffball! And Caspians stripes~ dawww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so much cuteness!!! The pic of Caspian with his butt turned towards us just makes me laugh.


----------

